# Great Texas Preachers



## essayons75

I know there are many good ones out there, but I believe we have one of the best, most sincere, and most funny pastors at our church.

Woodridge Baptist - Greg Wallace

Hit the below link and click on the blip.tv link.

http://www.woodridge.org/watch-listen

These are 30 minute sermons.


----------



## Chief of Sinners

*CF Hazelwood*

... is a great Preacher. Fellowship of Huntsville is where he is at. http://www.fohc.org/ Better wear steel toe boots because he tells it like it is and will step all over your toes.


----------



## grandpa cracker

essayons75 said:


> I know there are many good ones out there, but I believe we have one of the best, most sincere, and most funny pastors at our church.
> 
> Woodridge Baptist - Greg Wallace
> 
> Hit the below link and click on the blip.tv link.
> 
> http://www.woodridge.org/watch-listen
> 
> These are 30 minute sermons.


Essayons, one day I`d like to share with you some of my experiences.
I`d like to tell you of Bro. Harmon Oxford , my favorite preacher of all
time.


----------



## essayons75

grandpa cracker said:


> Essayons, one day I`d like to share with you some of my experiences.
> I`d like to tell you of Bro. Harmon Oxford , my favorite preacher of all
> time.


I'd love to hear it. Let's have a cup of coffee soon around Hwy 59.


----------



## JPO

If you ever get around the jersey village area, Ed Hogan at jersey village baptist church if fantastic!


----------



## mlv

*Very Dynamic !!!*

Go listen to Raymond Lane at Triple Cross Cowboy Church in Lipan , Texas !!

ML~~:texasflag


----------



## essayons75

essayons75 said:


> I know there are many good ones out there, but I believe we have one of the best, most sincere, and most funny pastors at our church.
> 
> Woodridge Baptist - Greg Wallace
> 
> Hit the below link and click on the blip.tv link.
> 
> http://www.woodridge.org/watch-listen
> 
> These are 30 minute sermons.





mlv said:


> Go listen to Raymond Lane at Triple Cross Cowboy Church in Lipan , Texas !!
> ML~~:texasflag


That's hilarious! My pastor (above) in his sermons, talks about what a GREAT evangelist Raymond Lane is. They are good buddies and both great missionaries. 

It's all about reaching out and helping with both of those two good men. 

I love the preachers like them that want to go where the sinners are...everywhere...Kingwood, Lipan, Splendora, Huntsville, under a bridge in Houston, Houston inter-city churches, Panama, Turkey, New Orleans, just to mention some of Woodridge's mission trips this year.

These great preachers are making a difference (with our help) and taking no credit. 

I know there are many good pastors/preachers/fathers/priests/and just good folks that can be added to this list, so post-up about what is exciting in your religious activities.


----------



## wisslbritches

JPO said:


> If you ever get around the jersey village area, Ed Hogan at jersey village baptist church if fantastic!


x2. 
Ed also does a bunch in the community beyond JVBC.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

*Brazos Pointe Fellowship*

http://www.brazospointe.com/index.html

Pastor Greg Pickering of Brazos Pointe Church in Clute is the funniest. The pastor is down to earth and cracks me up and somehow puts everything together in an excellent message. I've never gone to a church were I wish the service was longer until now.


----------



## bbridges

Greg is probably one of the best and most interesting preachers I have heard. my wife and I both enjoyed his sermons. He married us almost ten years ago and on our wedding day my wife forgot my wedding band. Greg offered his up for me to be married in. It was a pretty funny moment.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy

*John Osteen*

Most powerful preacher/teacher I have seen. Sunday message which was taped for television was always a simple message of Salvation. But on wednesday nights when he really taught "The Word of God" was the best. I began to understand The Bible like I never had before and I will always be grateful for his teaching. Brother John was ill for some time before his passing and he shared with the congregation one night that he had asked Joel to deliver the message on many occasions. Joel would encourage him to go on anyway because he knew what would happen. John said he stepped into the pulpit many times feeling "weak as water" and not even sure he could even stand much less deliver the message. John said " but when I would begin to speak The Word of God, I would feel his power and love begin to flow through me until I felt like a young man again". I witnessed this happen several times and I will tell you I believe I was witnessing miracles every time. He would preach with a power and passion that was supernatural and I could see The Lord's Works through him. Old Salty


----------



## essayons75

Here's another great one, John Randles. He visits our church for several night every couple of years. I'll post up when he is coming back. He really relates to young people.

http://www.jonrandles.org/home.asp


----------

